# Best Sun



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Who is the best player on the Suns?


----------



## TWiZDeD (Aug 3, 2003)

Steph is the man, he creates the offense for them and he can take over in crunch time. Without Steph the suns would have to rely on Marion to do almost all the scoring down the stretch and i dont think he could handle it. Stephon just has the ability to create his own shot, and tends to make it when they really need a basket.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2003)

*Shawn*

Right now I'm going to have to say Marion because he is an all around great player for the suns. He rebounds, passes, and scores and plays great defense. Not to take abything away from Steph but I think Marion is a better player on this team as of now.


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

its a knot with Marbury and Marion


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Its a tight one, between Starbury and Matrix.

I think at this very point, you guys need Starbury more than you guys need Matrix, so i've to go with Starbury on this one. 

Matrix is no doubt a really good all-around player, but he is unable to provide (the all important) scoring as well as Starbury. I think that in the near future, Matrix will become more important and better, but as of now, its Marbury.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

I seriously feel...

that Penny Hardaway still has a lot in him. He's just mature enough to accept that for Marion, Steph and Amare to mature together and reach their potential... he needed to sacrifice minutes and shots.


Penny is still capable of scoring 20+ ppg. But he's not 1st, 2nd nor 3rd option anymore. He's 4th, and to average 11 ppg, 5 rpg and 4 apg that shows that he is still as skilled as ever... Only a lot more fragile than 6 years ago.


Injuries... thats whats stopping Penny. But if he ever gets his 100% form, he is top 5 guards in NBA still.... overall game that is (defense, Offense)


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

What is your fascination with Penny? His time is over dog, don't say he is the best player on the team. He didn't step aside to let them mesh, he stepped aside to help the team because he knows he can't contribute to a team like he used to.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

...umm no.


I actually didn't say Penny is the BEST.. I just stated that he is still a good player. I just think Hardaway without the injuries is still a superstar...

Marbury
Marion
Penny
Stoudamire
Johnson



thats the order of who I think are the best players...overall.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

IMO, Marbury without a question, he is quickly creeping up on Kidd for the title of the best PG in the league..


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> IMO, Marbury without a question, he is quickly creeping up on kid for the title of the best PG in the league..


Yeah, I agree...it's Marbury :yes:


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Matrix.

He can do it all.


----------

